# Utilities allowance



## bankofdad (Mar 24, 2010)

I've been offered 500AED per month as utilities allowance on top of salary and 240AED for petrol allowance - does this sound reasonable ?

Accommodation would be for me on my own with a 3 bed apartment

Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do the accommodations include the cooler/ac???


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

bankofdad said:


> I 240AED for petrol allowance - does this sound reasonable ?
> Thanks


Does your job mean you will drive alot?? fuel is dirt cheap but it all depends on you and what you are required to drive for work and of course what you Drive..


HUMMER/Yaris?
100km/2000km per week?

Same for utilities, how much will you use?

if you are at work and away from home you will have low utility costs, 

Do you use Air-con? I hated it makes me feel crap in the morning if its on all night, so I just avoided using it


----------



## bankofdad (Mar 24, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Do the accommodations include the cooler/ac???


Yes


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

bankofdad said:


> Yes


but is the cooling provided by a District Cooling plant who´s charges are included in the rent. ie places like Discovery Gardens?


----------



## bankofdad (Mar 24, 2010)

mayotom said:


> Does your job mean you will drive alot?? fuel is dirt cheap but it all depends on you and what you are required to drive for work and of course what you Drive..
> 
> 
> HUMMER/Yaris?
> ...


Fuel is for within dubai if I travel elsewhere in UAE I claim it back - small car likely Honda Civic or Chrysler Seebring as only me to worry about.

Not sure how much utilities I'd use but just me in a 3 bed apartment. I'll be working 8-6 so won't be in it much during working week


----------



## bankofdad (Mar 24, 2010)

mayotom said:


> but is the cooling provided by a District Cooling plant who´s charges are included in the rent. ie places like Discovery Gardens?


Not sure - likely to be an apartment block owned by the company I'll be working for


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

bankofdad said:


> Fuel is for within dubai if I travel elsewhere in UAE I claim it back - small car likely Honda Civic or Chrysler Seebring as only me to worry about.


A car like that say 1.8 Litre will get you around 2,500 KM, so sould be fine since you can claim for more, but as I say fuel is cheap anyway.
I used to drive Dubai-Abu Dhabi Daily sometimes twice so the miles added up fast.


----------



## bankofdad (Mar 24, 2010)

mayotom said:


> A car like that say 1.8 Litre will get you around 2,500 KM, so sould be fine since you can claim for more, but as I say fuel is cheap anyway.
> I used to drive Dubai-Abu Dhabi Daily sometimes twice so the miles added up fast.


Do you think the utilities allowance is ok too ?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Will they pay for a cell phone? Will you want/need internet and cable at home? Do you have to have the higher speeds and all the channels? Three bedroom is quite large for cooling if you have to pay for it. These are all factors. Most likely it will be a little low if you have to pay for those things.


----------



## bankofdad (Mar 24, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Will they pay for a cell phone? Will you want/need internet and cable at home? Do you have to have the higher speeds and all the channels? Three bedroom is quite large for cooling if you have to pay for it. These are all factors. Most likely it will be a little low if you have to pay for those things.


They're providing cell phone. Utilities is to cover power I'll have to provide internet and satellite tv unless the allowance covers it of course


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bankofdad said:


> I've been offered 500AED per month as utilities allowance on top of salary and 240AED for petrol allowance - does this sound reasonable ?
> 
> Accommodation would be for me on my own with a 3 bed apartment
> 
> Thanks



Allowances are fine. It only costs around AED 55 to fill up a Honda Civic and if you are out furing the day and not running the A/C at 18c 24/7 or the washing machine all day, then AED 500 for DEWA (water & electricity) is reasonable. 

-


----------

